# Replacement to Rave Jam Pit?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

My 250g evaluation pack has now come to an end and it's a big









However, notice no longer available via the website









Will be ordering some more Italian Job frome Rave but was looking for a single origin replacement for the Jam Pit.

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try ringing and asking. I know they had one big bag (65 kilo) last week but they might let you have some if you ask nicely! I managed to get 4 kilos!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Unfortunately they are all out of it for the next 2 weeks, I ordered some yesterday and they rang me to give me some alternative options I opted to wait as I have a fair bit of coffee in atm anyway and they will send the rest of my order out as usual and the jampit when they get more.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Try ringing and asking. I know they had one big bag (65 kilo) last week but they might let you have some if you ask nicely! I managed to get 4 kilos!


That's a lot of coffee


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Try ringing and asking. I know they had one big bag (65 kilo) last week but they might let you have some if you ask nicely! I managed to get *4 kilos*!


I'm sadly on the last of my beans and sounds like Rave are out of stock for a couple of weeks

I wonder if I ask dfk41 nicely he will pop 500g in post


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I really enjoyed Raves SO from Papua New Guinea - the Sigri crop

Not truely a Jampit replacement but after about 12 days rest I started to get a really nice dark berry finish even in milk. Served it in the shop to a couple customers when I had the mythos in there and they were into it aswell.

The extra rest did it some good that's for sure.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11, no I will not, but if you me me your addy I will send you a kilo bag with pleasure


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

CallumT said:


> I really enjoyed Raves SO from Papua New Guinea - the Sigri crop
> 
> Not truely a Jampit replacement but after about 12 days rest I started to get a really nice dark berry finish even in milk. Served it in the shop to a couple customers when I had the mythos in there and they were into it aswell.
> 
> The extra rest did it some good that's for sure.


Thanks....going to give these beans a go


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> GS11, no I will not, but if you me me your addy I will send you a kilo bag with pleasure


I don't suppose you care to part with a second bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dfk is becoming a dealer!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle, ok but no one else ask'

Pm me your info


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> GS11, no I will not, but if you me me your addy I will send you a kilo bag with pleasure


Many thanks dfk41 for releasing a generous portion of jampit from your own reserves. Your offer is greatly appreciated. Top chap and a great credit to the forum:good:


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Glevum, I really enjoyed them think I was working around 18 to 25 in around 28seconds

Had the pleasure of a flattie from the dream team of mythos and gb5.

Enjoyed the bag I had - like I said though shame that this berry flavour I mentioned only opened up toward the last 200g -_-

On a latter note - what a bloke dfk is, has done nothing but help me acquire new machines and now is passing off the last of the Jampit crop!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Rob did recommend their Sumatra Jagong Village as a substitute for the Jampit when he called me yesterday.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Kyle, did your bag of coffee arrive safely, as I have not heard from you.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

spoke to Rave today and Robb reckons by end of next week back on track with Jampit


----------

